

Perl 5.14.1 released - Phra
http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.14.1/

======
telemachos
Changes between 5.14.1 and 5.14.0:
<http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.14.1/pod/perldelta.pod>

Earlier changes for 5.14.0 (obviously a bigger list):
[http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.14.1/pod/perl5140delta....](http://search.cpan.org/~jesse/perl-5.14.1/pod/perl5140delta.pod)

